# 17 hmr



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Need a scope for a 17 I just bought whats a good one


----------



## Geedubya (Jul 11, 2011)

How much do you want to spend on Glass ?

GWB


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

im open on price I know you dont get good glass cheap


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

A have a 8.5x25x40 Mueller with a 1/8" dot on mine and its awesome. I shoot the heads off dove out to about 75 yards and watch it all happen through the scope. The gun is a tack driver but i did rework the trigger. I also killed a coyote at 200 yards with it. Best crow gun ever.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The Mueller and Nikon Pro-Staff scopes are hard to beat. I have both and have no complaints. On my .17 HMR I have a Bushnell Banner that I got cheap and it's a decent scope for my 100-150 yard shots.


----------



## Geedubya (Jul 11, 2011)

BigJ,

I'm a fan of the 17 caliber. I reload for five different 17 caliber centerfires but at the moment do not have a HMR. I may soon do so again though.
Here are a couple of thoughts, that may or may not apply to your situation.
I own a number of different rifles in different calibers across the spectrum, so I do not try to get one rifle to do all things. If you are going to do precision "sniping" on small varmints such as starlings, turtles, snakes etc, I would think a 4.5 x 14 or even a 6 x 20 would do. If you plan to shoot squirrels for the pot or larger varmints, I use as a rule of thumb 6x magnification per 100 yds. I do not shoot a HMR past 150 yds and generally less than 100 yds. I do quite a bit of varming calling and most of the varmints I shoot are 50 yds or less. Once again, personal preference.

I like to match a scope to both the rifle and game I will be hunting. A petite rifle gets a petite scope. Rings, just high enough for the bell to clear the barrel. Personal preference, you may be different. Many folk like a 1.5" height from center of bore to center of scope.

Here is a Remington 700 "Classic" in 250 Savage. Chances are your 17HMR will be of similar size. The scope mounted on this rifle is a 3 x 9 x 36 Swarovski.










IMHO, the scope does not "overpower" the rifle.

The next two pics are two views of four different scopes.
Sightron 3 x 15 x 42
scale
Leupold VX-III, 2.5 x 8 x 36
Nikon Monarch, 3 x 9 x 40
Ziess Diavari C, 3 x 9 x 36.



















All of these scopes were purchased "pre-enjoyed between $200 and $350 each, and to my mind, an excellent value at that price. Each would work, and should you decide to turn them back into cash, you're not too far upside down. 
Should you want to go with a higher magnification, the Nikon and the Sightron can usually be found at the most reasonable price. Weaver Grand Slam's can also be had reasonable.

From my experience, the 17 hmr's can be capable of fine accuracy. I'd invest in a good 17 caliber cleaning rod, bore guide and suitable patches (3/4").

Best

GWB


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Geedubya said:


> BigJ,
> 
> I'm a fan of the 17 caliber. I reload for five different 17 caliber centerfires but at the moment do not have a HMR. I may soon do so again though.
> Here are a couple of thoughts, that may or may not apply to your situation.
> ...


 Thanks for info im going to use it for squirrel mostly


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> A have a 8.5x25x40 Mueller with a 1/8" dot on mine and its awesome. I shoot the heads off dove out to about 75 yards and watch it all happen through the scope. The gun is a tack driver but i did rework the trigger. I also killed a coyote at 200 yards with it. Best crow gun ever.


 I have the same scope on my BTVS and love it. Good clear scope. Heres a link to where I got mine.
http://swfa.com/Mueller-Eraticator-Riflescopes-C136.aspx


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Duramax, for the money I dont think you can beat it. Thats why one is going on my West Texas 7mm Mag and the 6.5x20 Leupold is coming off.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is mine hope this works lol 
Probably not the best for Squirrles but good varmint and paper shooter.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Down on 8x why wouldnt it be good for squirrels? Its a scop that fits all my needs not just one. I have it on the Marlin stainless with laminated stock. Barrel by shilling.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I ment MY gun in whole. It's a little heavy to be toting around in the woods. although when I was sighting it in at Baileys there was a squirlle running across the top of the targets at 100 yards and  well I will just say ... It's on at 100 yards lol I will never forget my buddy he was saying "NO NO NO" and CRACK!!!
But yes the the scope is very nice and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's my 10-22 I 'v been working on also a pick of the savage I just bought in 17 HMR


----------

